# 8.8 magnitude quake hits off Japan



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

http://newsinfo.inquirer.net/breakingnews/world/view/20110311-324760/88-magnitude-quake-hits-Japan

A tsunami was inevitable, I'm watching pictures of it now and surprised it wasn't worse.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

4 more there since the first, all over 6.0, the 5th one was a 7.1
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_all.html

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CNN must have a helicopter up as the waters are coming across the land and the are showing it live. 

now just another 7.1 they said.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah, I may have spoke too soon.
It looks like there's another wave coming, those poor people didn't have a warning.
Fortunately they are well prepared for earthquakes.
As I'm listening, one reporter's Japanese wife had told him to open the doors and windows, in case the building was damaged, they'd have an escape route.
She even told him to bring his shoes in the house, lol...........normally a faux pas in Japan.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> CNN must have a helicopter up as the waters are coming across the land and the are showing it live.
> 
> now just another 7.1 they said.


CNN is just a wee bit behind, there's just been another now, a 6.3 after the 7.1. I counted back on the usgs chart to Wednesday, they've had 39 quakes since Wednesday, they're coming in rapid fire swarms now.

ETA: - and another 6.3 only 9 minutes later.



.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ER I think I'm watching the same thing. Showing people on the top of an airport terminal.

It's bad for them.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

The USGS has upgraded the inital large Quake from a 8.8 to a 8.9 as shown on the 11 pm news.. It occciured at 9:45 pm this evening, and my phone rang by 10:20 pm...

Several aftershocks from 7.1 to 6.3 have occured..

The entire US West Coast from the Canadian to Mexican Borders has a Tsunami Watch in effect from 4 am onward.. With an expected height of at least 20 feet.. That is what I am heariing on my radios, web sites, and on TV.. I haven't heard the county level get activated yet, with us here right along the coastline.. At 1,800 feet in elevation, I should be OK, but may have unexpected visitors heading uphill during the night... We are on a designated Tsunami Evacuation Route going up hill - with the blacktop County road way in out front of the neighbor's place..

I found out about the Earthquake from a phone call, for my Disaster Services in communications network.. It looks as if I may be doing an all-nighter on the radios here at the house, since the State Level OES has been activated on a 'stand by' basis..

If I hear any more news from sources besides the mainstream media, I'll post as my duties allow.. I knew that there was some reason that I charged all of my ham radio Handi-Talkie batteries, when I got home this morning..

Well the 11 pm news out of San Francisco was 30 minutes of nothing but Earthquake coverage.. I need to get back into the radio room, and listen to HF for reports coming across the Pacific...

de KK6ZY


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Didn't Japan just have a big earthquake there a day or two ago? I think they just had a small tsunami then.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

well the Pacific Rim countries are having tsumni warnings going out. Hawaii, Australia, coastal Russia, etc.

And still after shocks


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

They're now announcing tsunami warnings for all coasts of the Pacific - Russia, Australia, Phillipines, South and North America, etc. etc. - Hawaii will be getting it around 2 a.m.

This is going to be interesting.

.


----------



## jtjf_1 (Nov 7, 2009)

We are just sending our own warning to our family in Indonesia as they have no chance of getting one. thankfully they are on the south coast of Biak in Papua but the north coast will most likely get hammered


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jtif - did you see where the coverage is saying that the tsumini raps around islands and can hit the backside. So, I hope the keep a good watch and are ready (as much as possible)


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW - tsunami hit Japan was 7 metres high


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, Hawaii has just had a 4.5 earthquake so hopefully that will have woken everyone up there so they can be alerted they have multiple tsunamis headed towards them in an hour.

They're sending out more tsunami warnings for the whole west coast here now, there are HT members on some of the Pacific north west coast islands here, I hope they will be okay when the first waves hit here in 3 hours, they will be in bed too.

I'm right on the coast too but I'm high up on a hill.

.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Just turned cnn off at 2:22 pst and at that time they said west coast estimate of 8 am and a expert predicts about 4 foot by the time it gets here........

I live 3 miles in from the coast in a river channel, so I was watching with great concern as we are about 100 foot above sea level here...


He said long ago oregon had a earth quake about the same size and japan got 4 foot waves from it hours later, so it should be close to the same here from thiers.........never know how it will turn out here in southern cali.


It looks bad over there.........sad.

I knew there was a reason I just picked up another tin of 600 rounds for the SKS...going to stop and get a few cases of water to add to the stockpile in the morning on the way to work. Can`t ever have too much water....but you CAN have not enuff room to store it though.........


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ring of Fire!
Tokyo's Electric Powers Plant automatically shut down, and others close are shut down. These will create power outages all over the country not related to power outages due to the actual earthquakes. One nuke plant's got a danger emergency trying to keep a reactor cool-they say NO radiation leaks reported, but there is fire reported. 

Tokyo's Sendai airport is destroyed. The Narita airport is also shut down. Trains are shut down. We are yet to hear about landslides, aftershock damages. etc... This is going to be huge.

I have an acquaintance that was visiting Tokyo and she's stranded away from her hotel room as she was on a tourist jaunt when the earthquake hit. She's posting on FB and is okay... but it's a devastation and I can only imagine her poor mother's fears. Foxnews just interviewed a news-professional woman ( American living in Tokyo) spoke of being 45 miles from home...and she can't get home as the trains are all shut down ( her method of travel). 

Another example of having to walk home...when you never expect you'll ever have to. Tokyo is so vertical... wonder how services (water/food) will shake out.

-scrt crk


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Original deaths reported at what 39?? Gonna go up verically after accounting of all that was swept away-has too- all those houses and vehicles could not have been empty. Lots of devestation to a major food growing area. For America this means aid now and more food in the long term.

Earthquake and tsuanmi..two of the worst things to prep for as you can lose everything in just the first round.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Last I heard the death toll was at 62 and expected to go much higher. I agree that all those homes and cars swept away were not empty. So sad.


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is when I start getting nervous. Almost every major fault around the world has seen increased activity in the last two years, with the worst being the pacific rim, I think. 

Honestly, I can't help thinking that it's only a matter of time before this continent (specifically this country) experiences a strong quake. 

A disconcerting idea if you happen to be sitting in Arkansas right now.

Those poor, poor people. God help them.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

On a survival note: 

Tokyo region- It's raining and 35 degrees in Sendai. There's no power, the shelters are at full capacity. No trains(trains just shut down-people had to get off trains where ever they stopped, to walk). Aftershocks keep coming, fresh water available? 1100 people stranded at Sendai airport as it's surrounded by tsunami waters. Def. a survival situation. There was NO warning, and the aftershocks are measured at up to 7 mag ...

I just spoke via Facebook with a young woman I know who was vacationing in Tokyo. She's okay, but is now stuck in a gymnasium shelter...can't get back to her hotel room.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

waves are hitting hawaii http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110311/ap_on_re_us/us_pacific_tsunami


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I just heard from a radio station in Hawaii that a report from Japan came in saying they have found 200-300 people, dead, in the northeast coastal area of Japan where they had the 13 foot tsunami. I fear there will be a lot more findings like this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Any word yet on the tsunami in Hawaii yet? And does anyone know when it's projected to reach the West Coast?

If there was ever a clear illustration of the wisdom of getting prepped and staying prepped 24/7 this is it. Don't ever count on getting a warning to run out for a few last minute things.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

It's being reported in Hawaii that there are 6 ft. waves that could get as high as 8-9 feet. I can't spell the place where they say this is happening. (just saw it spelled out - Kahului) I'm listening live to this radio station out of Hawaii. They say all Hawaiian islands are being hit right now by the tsunami.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Radiofish and the rest of you on the west coast, stay safe! Praying for all those affected by this earthquake/tsunami. It does not look good at all.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well my sil is from there and her family is all there. We did manage to get ahold of her mother who is alone and scared and she has her doors and wiondows open. Her brother and father are stuck in Tokeyo somewhere and can't get home.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

MY brotehr says they moved his ship away to open waters and the rest of the navy too, untill there is no longer danger of waves. They will go back and give aid when they can.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Per Fox news: update: on the north of the island of Japan a 33 foot tsunami hit shore. Up to 300 bodies found on the shore line. 

when it hits Oahu they are predicting from 2 foot to 6 foot waves. If I was still in Hawaii, I'd be headed for diamond head crater. IIRC it's probably one of the safest spots on the island. 

They said something about 3 to 6 foot waves possible along our western coast. 

The worst danger of a tsunami is that it doesn't act like a normal wave that comes in then dies out. It keeps coming for up to 15 minutes with the full force of the ocean pushing it and carries debris with it. When it recedes, it sucks everything out and smashes all that debris back in with the next blast of water.


ETA: They just announced that the wave that hit Hawaii is smaller than expected.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh no. Woke up this morning, checked my email, and Google has a tsunami alert up. Came here to see what the news was. Ugh.I hope those people are okay.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Spinner said:


> ETA: They just announced that the wave that hit Hawaii is smaller than expected.



Hawaii has seen 7ft waves in places


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

from coverage on CNN - seems that 7ft tsumani wave is the 1st of a series to be coming in.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyone seen on tv that enormous whirlpool that has formed in the ocean close to where the earthquake hit? That thing is huge and they said that it could remain for several hours. They said any cruise ships in the area better beware.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup, thats one of the reason the Navy ships can't leave open water right now and go back.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow...

[youtube]sU8zyscGWe4[/youtube]

[youtube]gOe_uz5C21U[/youtube]

[youtube]4coi8rgULZ4[/youtube]

[youtube]k4w27IczOTk[/youtube]


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard if there were people on that cruiser? I'm pretty steady when disasters happen, but the footage of that cruiser being sucked into the whirlpool makes me physically ill. The thought of being on that boat and not being able to make it out....


----------



## KOHL HAWKE (May 8, 2010)

What about what will effect the USA? I saw farm land under all that salt water in Japan, and a refinery that was out of commision....with all the other wars/protests etc. trade will undoubtly be effected, food and grain costs already super high, will be totaly unobtainable, ie the small farmer is in trubble, grain is up, restock prices are the higest ever! and yes selling off made some $, but not enough to pay grain thu winter, hay is high too. Restocking (new livestock/new blood lines/for resale etc.) isnt an option for us this year, bottle calves at auction going for between 280-400$!! We had a heifer sell for 1100!! Grain has dubbled per ton, fresh veggies looking crudy, selling high! and gas per gal> swooon<


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

obama was jsut talking about that in his speach. http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/22309266


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

We lived in Sendai when I was a small child. Dad was stationed there. I remember climbing a dike from our house to look at the river. The water level of the river was higher than the house. Seems like there were a lot of houses that were in a very low lying area, similar to NOLA. I wonder if this is still so?

I pray not too many were killed or injured. Lots of folks just lost their homes and livelihoods.


----------



## Spatula (Feb 10, 2010)

Chapter 2 - Indonesian volcano now erupting:
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110311/ap_on_re_as/as_indonesia_volcano


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That volcano makes sense since the earth over there just shook hard.

That's not on the cable news yet.

What a mess.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

KOHL HAWKE said:


> What about what will effect the USA? I saw farm land under all that salt water in Japan, and a refinery that was out of commision....with all the other wars/protests etc. trade will undoubtly be effected, food and grain costs already super high, will be totaly unobtainable, ie the small farmer is in trubble, grain is up, restock prices are the higest ever! and yes selling off made some $, but not enough to pay grain thu winter, hay is high too. Restocking (new livestock/new blood lines/for resale etc.) isnt an option for us this year, bottle calves at auction going for between 280-400$!! We had a heifer sell for 1100!! Grain has dubbled per ton, fresh veggies looking crudy, selling high! and gas per gal> swooon<


Many electronic components come from Japan. I just received a notice from one of our vendors that there will be delays & shortages of components. This will affect not only the production line here but will have a significant impact world wide as the components are used in many industries including automotive, medical equipment, consumer goods, etc. 

My heart goes out to the Japanese people. Sending prayers up for all those touched by this disaster.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We watched the coverage at work all night - one of my patients has adult children in Hawaii, so he was watching it very intently. They kept upgrading the magnitude and the last I heard was they now say it was a 9.0 quake.

Watching the news here, it looks like Crescent City had 6-7' waves, Brookings 6', Cannon Beach 2', LaPush, WA 1.7' waves. They figure another hour or so and they can give the all-clear. So, not too bad up my way. Higher down toward RadioFish. 

How is it looking in Humbolt Co, RF?


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Watching the news here, it looks like Crescent City had 6-7' waves, Brookings 6', Cannon Beach 2', LaPush, WA 1.7' waves. They figure another hour or so and they can give the all-clear. So, not too bad up my way. Higher down toward RadioFish.
> 
> How is it looking in Humbolt Co, RF?




My Brother is near Cannon Beach, he said that the river inland where he lived rose by a couple of feet pretty fast, and that there is a horrible undertow, but other than that all is quiet.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I posted over on Angie's question for Crescent City, California..

Apparently the Crescent City (90 miles North) has been hit hard, with the loss of it's docks in the harbor from 8 feet waves. Also 20 boats were damaged - most of the boats that moor there went out to sea to ride it out in deep water. The surges had crossed US Hwy 101 and damaged houses. US Hwy 101 is now closed at Crescent City, and it is the only major North - South road along the coast here. It is on the online edition of our local newspaper..

www.times-standard.com

Here in Humboldt Bay near Eureka, we had 5 feet surges (61 inches), with minimal damages in our harbor..

Down South of San Francisco at Santa Cruz, Ca - their harbor has been destroyed with many boats wrecked by the 8 surges so far..

Still the authorities are having to remove folks from low lying areas up and down the coast, that went there to watch the waves come on shore (those fools!!)

The West Coast is under a Tsunami Warning till midnight today..

I heard that one of the nuclear power plants in Japan near the epicenter, has had to release a 'small amout' of radioactive gas as a precautionary measure..

I have been up all night doing my emergency communications on the ham radios, and it may be a longer day, if the Tsunami surges keep coming in.. Luckily I am at 1,800 feet in elevation above sea level, yet with the fog and overcast I can't see down towards the Humboldt Bay, or the Ocean beyond..

I need to make something to eat, and get back to the radio equipment.. So I'll check back as my duties allow..

de KK6ZY


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

radiofish said:


> Apparently the Crescent City (90 miles North) has been hit hard, with the loss of it's docks in the harbor from 8 feet waves. Also 20 boats were damaged - most of the boats that moor there went out to sea to ride it out in deep water. The surges had crossed US Hwy 101 and damaged houses. US Hwy 101 is now closed at Crescent City, and it is the only major North - South road along the coast here. It is on the online edition of our local newspaper..
> 
> www.times-standard.com
> 
> ...


 A good illustration of the differences local run-up conditions can make with a tsunamis. 

Everyone got the same wave, but local differences in bottom topography and shoreline configuration can play a major role in how that wave is shaped as it comes ashore. A broad shelving beach may see only a minor wave. A deep funnel shaped harbor may get a wave that travels half a mile or more inland doing major damage.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you for the update, RF. Get some food and some rest in there somewhere, too.

Alan, I understand that the reason Crescent City gets hammered so badly is the configuration of the sea floor there - it channels the force of the water right at them.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh no - here's a link saying that 88,000 people are missing in one part of Japan.

http://www.khq.com/Global/story.asp?S=14234557


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

oh my goodness. That is A LOT of folks.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Another report says that the quake opened a split in the earth's crust 150 miles long and 50 miles wide.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

deaconjim said:


> Another report says that the quake opened a split in the earth's crust 150 miles long and 50 miles wide.


I saw that, too - I'm guessing that would be on the sea bottom, since the epicenter of the quake wasn't on the island?


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

is that what caused the whirlpool, or is that common?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Apparently they are having trouble cooling the nuclear reactor. It's shut down, but still produces heat? I don't know how those things work.

http://abcnews.go.com/International...-fears-damaged-power-plants/story?id=13114181


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Honduras Trish said:


> I saw that, too - I'm guessing that would be on the sea bottom, since the epicenter of the quake wasn't on the island?


The epicenter was approximately 80 miles offshore and very shallow, about 15 miles, under the sea bed. Shallow, offshore earthquakes cause worse tsunamis than earthquakes that are inland.



Shrarvrs88 said:


> is that what caused the whirlpool, or is that common?


If you look at the video you'll see the whirlpool is very close to shore, it's no place near the epicenter 80 miles out to sea. Whirlpools are very common during earthquakes, they are even common on land and are composed of liquified earth and rubble, (rather like quicksand) not water. When the earth is shaking and vibrating the liquified earth has to have some place to go and since it can't spread out across the land it starts swirling in whirlpools instead.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

gotcha, thanks for that!


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> is that what caused the whirlpool, or is that common?


The whirlpool looks like it is just a huge eddy current caused by the flow of water from the tsunami..


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Number #1 and #2 nuclear reactors are possibly on the path to meltdowns. Japanese officials are saying they have lost control and the temps are rising.

If those 2 reactors melt down... well... it's going to be a really bad disaster for Japan, and I'm guessing that the fallout would affect a large area beyond Japan.


----------



## tonto (Jul 1, 2004)

Ladycat, could you state which nuclear power plant you are referring to
and cite your source, please.

-tonto


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

tonto said:


> Ladycat, could you state which nuclear power plant you are referring to
> and cite your source, please.
> 
> -tonto


Tonto, I believe she may be referring to what is being discussed in General Chat in this topic here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=387636


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The last round of the Japanese news on the cable channel are talking of that 2nd nuclear generator having bad problems, too.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, man. Could the fallout reach the US, by any chance? THAT would be a major SHTF for us in the US


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

See, thats the last time I believe anyone who says nuclear power plants are earthquake safe.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

no kidding. Its tearing apart relatively quickly. I am scared to see where this is heading.,


----------



## tonto (Jul 1, 2004)

Paumon, thank you. I don't usually visit General Chat.

-tonto


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

tonto said:


> Ladycat, could you state which nuclear power plant you are referring to
> and cite your source, please.
> 
> -tonto


It's ALL over the wires, and on the TV news reports, too.

*USA Today*
The Japanese government has declared a nuclear emergency at the Fukushima No. 2 power plant (Daini). An emergency also exists at plant No. 1 (Daiichi).
http://content.usatoday.com/communi...t-3-reactors-at-another-japanese-nuke-plant/1

*Reuters*
Tepco said it had lost the ability to control pressure at the No. 1 and 2 reactors.
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/11/us-japan-quake-nuclear-us-idUSTRE72A8DD20110311

*CBC News*
Tokyo Electric Power Co. ... said it had lost cooling at a second reactor at the station.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2011/03/11/earthquake-japan-nuclear-reactor.html

And dozens more. The news originally hit AP and Reuters, and I've been watching them giving continuous updates.



Paumon said:


> Tonto, I believe she may be referring to what is being discussed in General Chat in this topic here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=387636


I didn't even know about that discussion. On my way....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAg5tGR3AvM&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


Video of some of the damage. Said 4 villages are completely devastated. Lot of fires. Some of the land subsided about a meter and is now flooded.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

uh...not going back to GC, thats for darn tootin'. 

But realistically, this isn't a huge deal? Or is it? I mean, if they are declaring an emergency....


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well for those of you with high speed internet, here is a local site with links to You Tube videos of the Tsunami surges striking different places along the Northern California Coast. Along with a running blog of events in the area.. 

Scroll down to the embedded video links.. The high speed video of Crescent City - that screech you will hear, are the Tsunami warning sirens going off...

www.khum.com

Apparently our Governor has declared the following California Counties Disaster Areas: Del Norte (Crescent Citiy), Humboldt (where I am), Santa Cruz, and Monterey Counties.

All is relatively quiet here at the moment, and everyone is sort of on a stand-down, after a very hectic night and morning here..

There were of course the fools that had to go out to the beach, and had to take pics of the waves.. In Del Norte, 3 were swept into the water at the moputh of the Klamath River, and one is missing still.. Over the border in Brookings, Oregon four photographic fools were swept into the water, and all of them were recovered by helicopters from US Coast Air Group - Humboldt Bay..

It even made the national news..

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42024659/ns/world_news-asiapacific/?GT1=43001

US Hwy 101 is now open to controlled traffic along the coastal route. There is really no alternate route up in this area for North to South travel, if Highway 101 gets closed at any point..

After I get some rest, maybe I'll come back and give a de-briefing on the things that worked, and those that failed during this Tsunami event..


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish - we would appreciate it if you do after resting and recharging yourself.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> uh...not going back to GC, thats for darn tootin'.
> 
> But realistically, this isn't a huge deal? Or is it? I mean, if they are declaring an emergency....


This is certainly a big deal, and they've declared an emergency because it's ... well, an emergency. From what I've been able to tell, the problem at some of the plants was caused by a loss of power. The backup diesel generators were damaged by water from the tsunami. More generators are being brought in to restore power to the pumps that supply the cooling water.

The most serious problem right now is controlling the pressure in the plants. There are vents and relief valves that will prevent the pressure from rising high enough to damage the reactor or piping, but activating those valves will release radioactive steam into the reactor containment building, so they are hoping to control the pressure before that happens. 

Rising temperature is another concern, but at the moment that's not becoming a major issue. Once power is restored to the site, they can restore the flow of coolant and that should not reach dangerous levels.

One thing I noticed in reading the various reports is that they are reporting increased levels of radiation outside the facility. It is important to understand that normally, radiation levels around a nuke plant are monitored very closely and those levels are very low (even compared to levels in areas not associated with nuke plants). 

Under these circumstances, a number of things could happen that would result in higher readings. There would have to be massive increases however, before there would be any immediate danger. Long term exposure to lower levels could cause problems later on.

This is certainly a situation that could be dangerous, but all nuclear plants have procedures to handle a loss of coolant. The added issue of water damage has put an added element into the mix, but from what I've seen they are working through those issues. Evacuations have been ordered because that is what common sense would tell you to do (as would their established Emergency Action Plans). 

The news media likes to give elaborate descriptions of what could happen, and most of them sound like they got their information from a Jane Fonda movie. The scenario where the fuel melts through the reactor vessel, and continues to melt through all of the other containment ignores the fact that certain conditions have to exist for the core to generate heat, and those conditions cease to exist when the core begins to melt. A meltdown is a major event, but nothing resembling the Hollywood version.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now a 6.1 at Tonga. Just reported on the news coverage.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

another one 6.8 on the East Coast of Japan (the other side).


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation, Deacon Jim.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

It is now reported that the original earthquake was TWICE as powerful as first estimates (now 9.1). So wider and more severe damage can be expected.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I shouldn't think they'd be releasing enough radioactive material to be a problem in the States. OTOH, you never know when something like that will happen closer to home. It is a good idea to have potassium iodide on hand. The crystals are cheapest and keep a very long time. Children and women in childbearing yrs should particularly take it if a nuclear reactor problem occurs with release of radioactivity. It protects the thyroid against cancer caused by radioactive iodine. It doesn't protect against any other form of radioactivity. The cancer takes some yrs to develop so older people aren't likely to have problems. I bought enough to treat all my dairy goats as well as the children in the neighborhood.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

They are releasing radioactive steam to lessen the pressure build up now.


huh...I wonder what radioactive steam will do for global warming?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I shouldn't think they'd be releasing enough radioactive material to be a problem in the States. OTOH, you never know when something like that will happen closer to home. It is a good idea to have potassium iodide on hand. The crystals are cheapest and keep a very long time. Children and women in childbearing yrs should particularly take it if a nuclear reactor problem occurs with release of radioactivity. It protects the thyroid against cancer caused by radioactive iodine. It doesn't protect against any other form of radioactivity. The cancer takes some yrs to develop so older people aren't likely to have problems. I bought enough to treat all my dairy goats as well as the children in the neighborhood.


They won't be releasing enough radioactive material to be a problem to Japan, let alone the U.S.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

thats a releif. hopefully they manage to contain it well.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Live feed from Japan:

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/index.html

or to Al Jazeera English who broadcast the tsunami live as it hit..

death toll over 400 right now, many missing. I have friends in Japan, they are ok, but posting to another forum that I frequent. Total devastation along the coast and several kilo's inland, the nuke plants are being vented to prevent pressure from building up. 

It's a mess right now, aftershocks hitting and per friends, there were some fires in Tokyo, I can't reach my friends in Kobe to see how they fared, the cell's are jammed, so will have to see if they can contact me. Kobe was hit with a very large EQ 16 years ago, did a lot of damage that time but no where near the damage this one caused.

When the world's 3rd largest economy gets hit by something of this magnitude you can bet there will be ripples felt here. Four towns were wiped out, many villages are gone, and I bet there will be many more reported dead tomorrow. 

Sad for Japan, sad for any country to have something this horrendous take place.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20110312/D9LTCLQG0.html


> Japan quake causes emergencies at 5 nuke reactors
> 
> 
> Mar 11, 8:22 PM (ET)
> ...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Quick question, and I don't mean to get off topic. I live in the SW corner of Missouri...around 5 hours from boot heel and the New Madrid. How much would I feel it here? I've wondered before but anything I've found on it refers to the last big one and AR and further south and east. I am prepping for a tornado, an ice storm and just in general but do I need to be focusing more on earthquake preparation? 

And this tragedy just kills me. So many lives lost...all I can do is offer my prayers.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Angie - I have a QSL card from Tonga - with a picture of a grass hut on the beach.. 

There are a lot of Island Nations in the Pacific that were not mentioned in the Tsunami news today. I wonder how or if places like Fiji, French Polynesia, Kiribati, Midway Island, Pitcarin Island, Guam, etc.. experienced any surges of water?? I have talked to many of those places over the years, using ham radio..

Well I had better get my Earthquake last minute chores done, just in case mother nature decides to shake, rattle, and roll over here on the West Coast.. Move things away from the edges of tables/ counters, close all the cabinet doors and latch them, and make sure everything with a battery is fully charged..

With the possible venting of radioactive material/ gas from the nuclear power plant(s) in Japan, should I get out of storage my geiger counter and dosimeters??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat on QSL card from Tonga. 
I have not heard anything about tsunami effecting them but the islands in general were mentioned last night. 

I've switched over to weather channel for a bit, to get more weather news.

Do get your place ready - in case of shaking out there. Seems to be going around .


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been meaning to order some Potassium Iodide tablets... this was the motivation I needed. They will be here next Friday.

Best price I found was on Ebay.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Quick question, and I don't mean to get off topic. I live in the SW corner of Missouri...around 5 hours from boot heel and the New Madrid. How much would I feel it here? I've wondered before but anything I've found on it refers to the last big one and AR and further south and east. I am prepping for a tornado, an ice storm and just in general but *do I need to be focusing more on earthquake preparation*?
> 
> And this tragedy just kills me. So many lives lost...all I can do is offer my prayers.


It never hurts to be prepared for an earthquake and the preparations you make are not much different than what you prepare for for tornadoes, hurricanes, ice and snow storms and even floods to some extent. We haven't been hit with a big one for a long time but we're right near a fault and expecting the big one any day so being prepared for it is something that gets drilled into our heads in my neck of the woods. 

The following earthquake preparedness information is what is put out by our Provincial Emergency Program. I know it says it's for British Columbia but the information here can be applicable to anyone living in potential earthquake territory.

http://www.pep.bc.ca/hazard_preparedness/prepare_now/prepare.html



.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

naturelover said:


> It never hurts to be prepared for an earthquake and the preparations you make are not much different than what you prepare for for tornadoes, hurricanes, ice and snow storms and even floods to some extent. We haven't been hit with a big one for a long time but we're right near a fault and expecting the big one any day so being prepared for it is something that gets drilled into our heads in my neck of the woods.
> 
> The following earthquake preparedness information is what is put out by our Provincial Emergency Program. I know it says it's for British Columbia but the information here can be applicable to anyone living in potential earthquake territory.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm a newbie prepper and I don't post on here often but I lurk all the time Y'all are one of the biggest reasons I now have 50 chicks cheeping away in my kitchen and I'm adding to my pantry all the time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Angie - I have a QSL card from Tonga - with a picture of a grass hut on the beach..
> 
> There are a lot of Island Nations in the Pacific that were not mentioned in the Tsunami news today. I wonder how or if places like Fiji, French Polynesia, Kiribati, Midway Island, Pitcarin Island, Guam, etc.. experienced any surges of water?? I have talked to many of those places over the years, using ham radio..
> 
> ...





AngieM2 said:


> Now a 6.1 at Tonga. Just reported on the news coverage.


Radiofish went through his QSL cards and found the ones from Tonga (combined with a couple of others).






Look at Kwajalein card - can you imagine being there with a tsunami running loose?

and three more, special event cards...


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

FYI - Steam generating nuclear plants need to have the fuel rods submerged. They generate their own heat and have to be constantly cooled. Should those fuel rods not be cooled by submersion in water, that would cause a runaway condition where those plants could end up similar to chernobil. The diesel generators were powering pumps that kept the rods immersed, the fact that pressure is building up indicates that the rods are steaming what water is left. Let's hope that they get the cooling water pumps going again.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

shine, on cnn live, they just said that the rods in one of the plants was exposed and may be melted now. They had to pull away the workers who were trying to stop it due to radiation.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

Reuters on my twitter feed has reported that "nuclear authorities say high possibility of meltdown at Fukushima Daiichi No. 1 reactor".

Don't panic yet, it didn't say probability. It said high possibility.

Pray they get it under control.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Paumon said:


> The epicenter was approximately 80 miles offshore and very shallow, about 15 miles, under the sea bed. Shallow, offshore earthquakes cause worse tsunamis than earthquakes that are inland.
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the video you'll see the whirlpool is very close to shore, it's no place near the epicenter 80 miles out to sea. Whirlpools are very common during earthquakes, they are even common on land and are composed of liquified earth and rubble, (rather like quicksand) not water. When the earth is shaking and vibrating the liquified earth has to have some place to go and since it can't spread out across the land it starts swirling in whirlpools instead.


Something interesting about that whirlpool in the video - they're saying on the news here that it wasn't out in the ocean near the shoreline, the whirlpool was actually tsunami water sort of boxed in by dikes, it was in the middle of a farmer's field that had been turned into a lake! It had no where to go so it was whirling. Makes sense when you think about all the after shocks happening and it reminds me of that liquified earthen whirlpool they showed happening beside the highway in Christchurch, N.Z. last month.

.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

WITH A BOAT IN IT?! goodness...


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

No, my mistake and also the news station's mistake. Apparently there was more than one whirlpool, a smaller one was in a farmer's field and the giant one with the boat in it was in a breakwater enclosed port harbour in Oarai, Ibaraki Prefecture.

.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

According to this, one of the reactor buildings just exploded

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110312/ap_on_bi_ge/as_japan_earthquake


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes, they have Japanese news video. Pretty big blast.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well I am seeing that thousands of Japanese are without food, away from home, cold, and no relief has reached them yet.. Let alone the people trapped in the rubble..

One of the CNN reporters is talking of how there is no food or water, he had a cup of noodles to eat in the last 12 hours.

In the local news, there was much less damage than were reported on the regional and national news..

Here is today's news on the local North Coast Tsunami damages..

http://www.times-standard.com/news/ci_17600235

*Crescent City harbor 'destroyed' in tsunami; man swept off beach near Klamath missing at sea*

Thadeus Greenson/The Times-Standard
Posted: 03/12/2011 01:30:18 AM PST


(JOSH JACKSON)It appears Crescent City and southern Oregon bore the brunt of Friday's tsunami, with officials reporting devastated harbors, sunken boats and a total of seven people swept out to sea, one of whom is presumed dead. 

Triggered by a massive 8.9-magnitude earthquake in Japan, the tsunami caused tides to begin rising sharply shortly after 7:30 a.m. in Crescent City and surges pounded the coastline throughout the day, with some waves reportedly exceeding 8 feet. 

Early Friday evening, the U.S. Coast Guard announced it was suspending the search for a 25-year-old man who was swept off the beach near the mouth of the Klamath River. According to officials, the man and two other people had traveled to the coast to take photos of the incoming waves when all three were swept out to sea. According to the Coast Guard, two of the people were able to get safely back to shore but the third man was not. 

Authorities had not released the man's identity as of the Times-Standard's deadline Friday. 

According to the dispatch center for the Curry County Sheriff's Office in Oregon, four people were also swept off a beach near Brookings after venturing down to the shore to get a closer look at the surge waves. All were able to make it back to shore, and only minor injuries were reported, according to the dispatch center. 

Though both harbors were safely evacuated, the surge waves caused extensive damage to the ports in Brookings and Crescent City. 

âThe harbor has been destroyed,â said Crescent City Councilman Rich Enea in a phone interview Friday, estimating the damage at millions of dollars. âThirty-five boats have been crushed and the harbor has major damage. Major damage.â 
Witnesses reported seeing a kind of oil slick on the surface of harbor waters at times Friday, likely the result of diesel fuel spilling from crushed and sunken boats. 

Officials in Crescent City also reported that most of the piers and docks in the harbor 
suffered extensive damage, though they said no injuries have been reported in the area, which they attributed to extensive tsunami preparedness tests. 
Before dawn Friday, tsunami sirens sounded throughout Crescent City, alerting residents to the coming surges. Enea said public safety employees also worked quickly to seal off the harbor area, and evacuate low-lying areas of the city, with people being moved to a Red Cross shelter set up at Del Norte High School. 


------------------------------------

Gov. Jerry Brown declared a state of emergency in Del Norte, Humboldt, Santa Clara and Santa Cruz counties, and North Coast Congressman Mike Thompson announced he would be coming to Crescent City to survey the damage. 

âI am currently en route to Crescent City, which is reporting significant damage to piers and docks on the harbor,â Thompson said in a statement. âMy thoughts and prayers are with the entire community, including the man who was swept out to sea near the mouth of the Klamath River. We are all praying for his safe return.â 

Enea said he will ask Thompson on Saturday about the prospect of getting expedited federal relief for the harbor, stating that the harbor district just recently was cleared to receive federal relief for tsunami damage it suffered a year and a half ago after the quake off Chile. Meanwhile, Enea said he feels for the fishermen who lost their boats and their livelihoods. 



Enea said automated tsunami sirens, installed in September, worked perfectly Friday after faltering in earlier tests.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

The earthquake that hit Japan has been revised to 9.1


----------

